# My adult kid probably has Type 2 Diabetes



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

So, my eldest went to a physical today and her blood pressure was 180/115. She is now on medication. Her urine showed high glucose levels and the doctor decided to run a blood test. It came back with high blood sugar. So, doc has her on a Keto diet, no food between 7pm and noon, and she has to check and log her blood sugar at certain times of day to report back to the doc in a couple weeks.

She's always been large for her age. She was 6ft tall by 8th grade and a tad heavy. She then gained a LOT of weight after she moved out of state. I'm hoping this diabetes is something she can reverse if she loses weight. If not, I want her to lose weight anyways just to make this less harsh on her body. I also want her to find a job that's NOT 3rd shift with a wonky on and off schedule ( 3 days on, 4 days off, 2 days on, 1 day off type thing on a repeating rotation...GAAAAH!) because I believe getting proper sleep (her sleep schedule is nonexistent) would greatly help her metabolism regulate to help her lose weight. 

But Mom and her wants don't mean squat because she is a grown woman who hasn't lived at home in 9 years and I can't do a damn thing but be here to talk and offer advice I can only hope she takes.

The only other people I know who were diabetic were 4 guys and 1 gal I hung out with from back when we were young. I'm middle aged now and 3 of those guys and the gal died young from complications due to diabetes while the remaining fellow has lost his sight and had serious heart/circulation issues. I'm worried. 

And I don't want to nag at her regarding nutrition and exercise and her wonky schedule...but I soooo want to nag at her until she gets herself healthy.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

MJJEAN said:


> So, my eldest went to a physical today and her blood pressure was 180/115. She is now on medication. Her urine showed high glucose levels and the doctor decided to run a blood test. It came back with high blood sugar. So, doc has her on a Keto diet, no food between 7pm and noon, and she has to check and log her blood sugar at certain times of day to report back to the doc in a couple weeks.
> 
> She's always been large for her age. She was 6ft tall by 8th grade and a tad heavy. She then gained a LOT of weight after she moved out of state. I'm hoping this diabetes is something she can reverse if she loses weight. If not, I want her to lose weight anyways just to make this less harsh on her body. I also want her to find a job that's NOT 3rd shift with a wonky on and off schedule ( 3 days on, 4 days off, 2 days on, 1 day off type thing on a repeating rotation...GAAAAH!) because I believe getting proper sleep (her sleep schedule is nonexistent) would greatly help her metabolism regulate to help her lose weight.
> 
> ...


I use to think it would get easier once they were grown and out.... Oh to be young and naive again.😄


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.

BTW what advice did the doc give her on haw to handle the metformin reaction?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I've just been through this with one of my brothers, I feel your frustration. She absolutely can reverse that diabetes IF she commits to a serious lifestyle change. 30kg later and my brother is on the cusp of reversing his completely, and almost ready to start coming off his medication. He had to commit to healthy eating to do that though, so far he's sticking to it because the results are obvious. People who haven't seen him in a while often don't recognise him because he looks so different now 

Re the Metformin, he didn't handle that well, gave him uncontrollable diarrhoea, the doc switched him to a slow release Metformin and he's had no more problems. Just in case that helps your daughter


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Unfortunately it’s entirely up to her. You can support her but obviously you can’t make her do a thing. I had to watch my middle-age child have a very scary wake-up call before he took his health seriously. Now he thankfully does but it had to be his decision. Nothing I said for years made any impression on him. Coming close to not making it did.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I don’t have my son’s issues fortunately (he inherited those from his dad) but for many years I haven’t eaten between 7 pm and noon. I find that an easy way to control calories. It was an adjustment in the beginning but it’s second nature at this point.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Have her look into books by Dr. Richard Bernstein - Diabetes solution. He has one that is a diet plan also -- talks about what foods to stay away from -- pretty lo-carb also and some good recipies.
Here's one of his videos:


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> I use to think it would get easier once they were grown and out.... Oh to be young and naive again.😄





Mr. Nail said:


> You lose 10 he want's 20. Your blood sugar gets to 100 he wants 80.





Mr. Nail said:


> As far as the job, well if she has insurance she shouldn't risk that. Getting regular care is more important to her health than working days.


She does have insurance, but so have the vast majority of jobs she has worked. Where she lives and with her work history she'd have no problem finding another job with insurance and a better schedule.

Research shows that lack of sleep effects metabolism, mood, cognitive and physical ability, etc. Her sleep schedule really is nonexistent. She catches a few hours, at best, here and there when she can. It's not sustainable, even at the resilient youthful age of 27. If she can't get herself on a decent sleep schedule she needs to find a different job.



frusdil said:


> She absolutely can reverse that diabetes IF she commits to a serious lifestyle change.


She quit smoking a few months ago. She gave up soda a few weeks ago. Hopefully, she'll keep heading in the right direction especially now that she has been told she is diabetic.



Openminded said:


> I had to watch my middle-age child have a very scary wake-up call before he took his health seriously.


I'm hoping this is her one and only wake-up call and she turns it around from here.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I was an undiagnosed type 2 diabetic for many years. I got my diagnosis in the middle of my second heart attack. At that time I weighed in at 330lbs. My sugars were off the scale. Blood glucose management became elusive for the first ten years. I had a physician who essentially just wanted to bill, and not do his job. When my eldest became a physician, my bg management improved immensely. She came home from Med School, and went thru my medicine cabinet. She then called my doctor and tore a strip off him. Apparently the meds he put me on were guaranteed to make me gain weight. She demanded that he release me to a physician she approved. He was totally indignant, however, she put the fear of god into him, and I got my internist. New guy got me onto better meds. Put me on a long acting insulin. My weight dropped. In the last ten I have lost 160 lbs. My A1c is 5.1 and technically I am no longer diabetic. I have been weaning from my meds and insulin and expect to be free of it all by fall this year.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

@MJJEAN 

Sometimes folks have to have a description of what they are doing. DM2 is equivalent to putting your car in park and flooring the gas peddle for hours, days, months and years. Imagine how long that engine will last. And, if one continues, and engine does not give out it won’t make much difference the gas peddle will be stuck in full throttle. At that point, there is no turning back she will not just be a DM2 patient but a DM2 patient that looks like a DM1 patient (fully dependent on external source of insulin). With the engine still revving at some point other parts will start to break down. It happens gradually at first and then quickly with little reversing of the circumstances. 

Rather than nag, you just have to ask how long do you think you will last trying to go 100 mph while in park? Thus, if she makes little changes (shift gears and moves more slowly) you have to praise the little victories. Though DM2 can creep (rather quickly) up on us, like weight gain, it takes longer to reverse than it does to get there. If you hope to help her, you both have to be persistent but patient and praise what works rather than nag what does not. It is possible you will get less push back from her and her mom.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Does she understand why she has it and what’s causing it? Or does she just kind of ignore it? 

She needs to somehow feel motivated to take control of her health. DM 2 is reversible. Do you have meals with her? You should try to get together and have a healthy meal together and go for a mother daughter walk where you guys can talk. 

There’s also a lot of great food documentaries on Netflix. Forks over knives is my favorite one.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

I'm a physician. Absolutely the db will likely reverse and probably disappear completely if she gets back to a normal weight.

Unfortunately that rarely happens.


----------

